# Dyson LED anyone?



## Andy D (15 Apr 2015)

OK, so it will be super expensive and may not be ideal for our needs but it is Dyson so should be good right? 

http://www.dyson.co.uk/lighting/ariel.aspx

http://www.dyson.co.uk/lighting/csys.aspx


----------



## Rahms (15 Apr 2015)

I think it says a lot about the current state of dyson when they show off their new LED lighting with a load of 3D renders of rooms being lit up. What the hell! The "unique heat sink design" is unique in the most meaningless way: the dimensions. lol


----------



## Andy Tran (16 Apr 2015)

This look really cool,  reminds me of a DIY project I came across online using 50W COB LEDs glued onto a graphics card heatsink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougstar (16 Apr 2015)

Are they water resistant. ?


----------



## ian_m (16 Apr 2015)

The arial will be an absolute dust collecting nightmare.....the heatsink will create an airflow allowing dust and fluff to collect.

No prices, heat pipes are not cheap if done correctly, so I suspect not much change from £500 for a premium dust and fluff collector....


----------



## ajm83 (16 Apr 2015)

ian_m said:


> The arial will be an absolute dust collecting nightmare.....the heatsink will create an airflow allowing dust and fluff to collect.
> 
> No prices, heat pipes are not cheap if done correctly, so I suspect not much change from £500 for a premium dust and fluff collector....



What do you mean by 'correctly'? Maximum efficiency? They've been used in mainstream GPU and CPU heatsinks for a while now. 

For example:
http://www.ebuyer.com/176157-arctic...o-rev-2-socket-775-1150-1156-1155-ac-frz-7pr2
Or a passive one:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...siQKVJ3PNGK7YhpHP47lUZOfqP_xwvqxmchoCJNrw_wcB


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2015)

They do look cool tho'...that is as a piece of industrial design...but they'll probably prove as useful as a C5 Sinclair


----------



## alto (16 Apr 2015)

but think of the cachet of working in an office that only uses dyson csys desk lamps


----------



## ian_m (17 Apr 2015)

ajm83 said:


> What do you mean by 'correctly'? Maximum efficiency?


The issue here is conventional heat pipes work better than passive heat sinks only when the temperature difference between hot part and cold part is large. The Intel mobile chips are designed to run at 105C or greater (compared to max of 65C for desktop part) so that smaller, less of and more efficient heat pipe technology can be used. Also not really practical to get a big heat sink in a laptop, though many manufactures forgo expensive heat pipes for finned copper heat sinks and a blower in their laptops.

It is rather a moot point heat pipes being "more efficient" on a desktop processor cooler as temperature difference is not all that large and is quite easy to achieve suitable cooling using just finned copper/aluminium heat sinks and a fan, as millions of people do on their PC's. I have seen so called "heat pipe" processor coolers,  where the copper heat pipes were in fact just copper bars. They worked just as well as heat pipes due to the limited temperature difference in desktop parts. Similar applies to VGA/memory/chipset coolers, Tmax of 60C makes heat pipes not that efficient, so that's why they have 6 or more pipes compared to only one or two needed for a laptop.

So going back to the Dyson lamp, reason they have lots if heat pipes and big heat sink is their aim to keep the LED as cool as possible as each 10C rise in LED temp will roughly halve LED life, but lower LED temperature means heat pipes are significantly less efficient so more are need. I bet it would work equally as well with just copper bars.


----------

